# tftpd works local but not remote

## tyreth

I'm having the wierdest problem here.  I have tftpd installed.  When I use tftp to connect to 127.0.0.1 I can retrieve the ltsp kernel fine.  But if I change the address to 192.168.223.120 my network address it times out.

Why would it accept the connection through loopback but not eth0?  I'm not running a firewall, hosts.allow and hosts.deny are both empty, and netstat -lp | grep tftp shows:

udp        0      0 *:tftp                  *:*                                 6108/xinetd

I'm really keen to get this working, so I'd appreciate any help, thanks.

----------

## tyreth

I'm putting this down to buggy software - atftp worked fine for me.

----------

## kashani

Might be related to xinetd. Remove the localhost line in /etc/xinetd.conf

That would probably solve the problem fot tftp and any other service you run out of xinet.d

kashani

----------

## tyreth

 *kashani wrote:*   

> Might be related to xinetd. Remove the localhost line in /etc/xinetd.conf
> 
> That would probably solve the problem fot tftp and any other service you run out of xinet.d
> 
> kashani

 

Argh!  That could very well be it.  Thanks a heap!

----------

